
Deep Learning Framework Caffe Releases RC4 - protomok
https://github.com/BVLC/caffe/releases/tag/rc4
======
protomok
Hmmmm, it looks like the version string in RC4 hasn't changed...

$ grep "VERSION_" Makefile

    
    
      DYNAMIC_VERSION_MAJOR 	:= 1
      DYNAMIC_VERSION_MINOR 	:= 0
      DYNAMIC_VERSION_REVISION 	:= 0-rc3

...

